# Jamis Picture Thread



## eg1vin (May 6, 2008)

Post pictures of your Jamis and set up here.



















2008 Jamis Ventura Elite
Upgrades:
AC 420 Aero rear, 350 Sprint front
FSA Wing pro bars
105 5650 Crankset
6700 Ultegra BB
Thompson Masterpiece seat post 
Ritchey Comp Stem
San Marco Ponza saddle
Sigma BC 1909 HR computer 
R540 Pedals
Vittoria Rubino tires


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

I love it! Way to think out of the box and go blue instead of the more obvious choices. Really sets it apart.

I'll post my new Eclipse when I finish the build up!


----------



## halfwheelhill (Jun 1, 2011)

*2011 Jamis xenith SL*


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

My new 2010 Jamis Quest


----------



## eg1vin (May 6, 2008)

Nice bike, matches your Frontier.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

2009 SL
Sram Force
KMC gold chain
Hand Built by me, Dt Swiss rr465, 6700 hubs, 32 spoke 3x wheels

Shot of the bike from last weekend during a 100mi ride










When I finished putting it together. just put on spare set of wheel while i was waiting for parts for the wheels that are currently on the bike


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Apr 7, 2005)

*My '09 Coda Elite*

I just finished a frame-up overhaul with parts I've been collecting since I made the purchase in December. The frame is a 15" 2009

Wheelset:Rival Brand Gold alloy and carbon fiber hubs, 3x laced to Sun DS2 rims using DT Swiss double butted 2.0 / 1.8 spokes and DT Swiss gold alloy 12 mm nipples. The rubber is Conti Grand Prix 4 season 28 mm folding bead.

Cranks: Shimano Ultegra SL 6604 triple, outboard bearing BB. 

Chain: SRAM PC991

Pedals: Time Allroad grippers (clipless/platform combo)

Drivetrain: SRAM X.0 Gold trigger shifters, rear derailleur and Cassette.

Brakes: Avid BB7 with SRAM ESP 9.0 carbon levers.

Cockpit: Generic carbon fiber bars and seatpost, PLT Pro carbon composite stem, Ergon GRS2 grips with magnesium bar ends, WTB Rocket V saddle (carbon fiber weave design to the saddle's fabric), Thomson seatpost clamp.

Headset: Tange Techno-Glide with carbon fiber cups, sealed cartridge bearings, and generic carbon fiber spacers.

Cages: Generic carbon fiber water bottle cages.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

great looking bike!

that for me, would be one hella fast cross towner! would enjoy looking at peoples faces as I blast by them all the way across town, this would be in Santa Cruz.

Enjoy your new ride, also like the gold bits;-)


----------



## Talmadge (Jan 3, 2010)

*Ventura Comp*

This is my 2011 Ventura Comp.
only 436 miles so far. Only changes are the pedals.
As this is my first road bike I have no point of reference but so far I love it.
New wheelset will be next.


----------



## eg1vin (May 6, 2008)

Nice bike! The white on white looks clean. Be careful leaning it up against the tree, the paint scratches very easily.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Apr 7, 2005)

*Thanks!*



a_avery007 said:


> great looking bike!
> 
> that for me, would be one hella fast cross towner! would enjoy looking at peoples faces as I blast by them all the way across town, this would be in Santa Cruz.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride, also like the gold bits;-)


Took it out on a 10 mile ride after work yesterday. Seems to be dialed in pretty nicely, and feels pretty good. Will be using this ride for the MS City to Shore ride in September supporting a cure for Multiple Sclerosis. Beyond that, most definitely a nimble cross towner!

Bob


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*853 Nova*

I bought a NOS "06 Jamis Nova 853 frame off Ebay to build up as a commuter. Found a nice Bontrager carbon fork that had eyelets for fenders and built the rest up pretty much the same way as my other commuter, a Fuji Touring. Rear fender clearance is a bit tight running 32mm Schwalbe Marathon Supremes, but no rubbing. I've put about 1500 commuting miles on it this Spring and Summer. 

front wheel-32h Velocity Synergy, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes, brass nips, XT hub
rear wheel-Mavic 36h Mavic A319, Nexus red band 8-speed IGH
Planet Bike Cascadia fenders
Bontrager Satellite carbon fork
FSA Orbit MX headset
generic carbon stem
Nitto Noodle bars
Cane Creek levers
Jtek bar end shifter
Shimano BRR-550 cantis
Sugino cranks
45t, 1/8" ring
Isumi 1/8" chain
Surly Singulator tensioner
Pletcher Athlete rear rack
Arkel Tailrider trunk bag
Rolls saddle
NOS Time ATAC carbon pedals
Cateye rear light and a Dinotte 200L front light on a Nitto bar mount
Planet Bike Protoge6 computer


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

My 2002 Jamis Eclipse. The only thing I changed was the seat. I really love this bike.


----------



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry about the non-virgin photo, but this is actually the best pic i have of my jamis.
2010 xenith race on fulcrum 5 wheels. i LOOOOOVE this bike. please do not chastise me for the use of clip ons though. i cant yet afford a tri specific bike so these will have to do for now.


----------



## shoelace (Oct 19, 2006)

2012 Jamis Xenith SL


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

*2011 Xenith endura*

Love this bike...


----------



## sdstp (Aug 25, 2011)

*Twin Eclipse Bikes*

I love steel and found two Eclipse (2002) bikes.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

sdstp said:


> I love steel and found two Eclipse (2002) bikes.


Wow, two identical to mine! I see the wheels were changed on one of them. I had to replace my rear SL this year but everything else is original except the seat.

Mine is a 53, what sizes are those?


----------



## sdstp (Aug 25, 2011)

Both are 59cm and are not stock. Full ultegra on both with SLs on one and ultegra/open pros on the other. Love the ride of steel.


----------



## Mannyfern09 (Oct 17, 2012)

very niceee


----------



## benroe1000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are the Jamis bikes in my stable. They have served my family well as we've gotten into cycling.


----------



## cmtp (Aug 21, 2006)

2010 Jamis Eclipse, SRAM Force Groupset, Mavic Ksyrium SLs and FSA Cockpit. Rides like a dream.
View attachment 277931


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful Bike. Was on my shortlist but I went custom. Jamis definitely is good value for money, I've owned one in the past and may again.. no pic though.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

1987 or so Jamis Axis "12-speed" (2 x 6) found for $100 in a thrift store and modified with parts I had packed away in my (pictured) garage. Tange tubing, Campy Record brakes/levers and hubs, Sun USA Mistral rims, Campy Chorus crank, original Jamis-branded saddle, Velo Orange bars. Great bike!


----------



## benroe1000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

2


wim said:


> 1987 or so Jamis Axis "12-speed" (2 x 6) found for $100 in a thrift store and modified with parts I had packed away in my (pictured) garage. Tange tubing, Campy Record brakes/levers and hubs, Sun USA Mistral rims, Campy Chorus crank, original Jamis-branded saddle, Velo Orange bars. Great bike!


Real nice find


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my 2012 Jamis Xenith Pro Di2 with the new Reynolds Aero 58 wheels. Love the wheels, feel better than Zipps and they don't get as squirrely in the crosswinds either.


----------



## dabtech (May 29, 2013)

Here is my 2013 Jamis Bosanova. All stock so far, I have about 250 miles on it.

View attachment 281563


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

*My 2014 Xenith Race*


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

*My 2014 Xenith Race*

Ignor previous picture that was a web screen shot...

Here it is in the flesh as taken by my trusty i-phone


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

My Jamis Nova. I've been at Greers Ferry Lake all week bc my kids are on spring break. There are endless gravel roads, mud logging roads, and country highways. Been fortunate to put about 200 miles on it in some pretty sloppy conditions. It's been fantastic


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Xenith Team frameset I won in a raffle last year. Was a great day to find out I won a frame and the stage race.










View attachment 293702


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

bikerector said:


> Xenith Team frameset I won in a raffle last year. Was a great day to find out I won a frame and the stage race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great and congrats on the win in the stage and the raffle too


----------



## Perzuki (Apr 9, 2014)

very nice


----------



## ProAc_Fan (Apr 30, 2014)

2012 Ventura Comp purchased brand new last week. No complaints so far.


----------



## dudocius (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello guys.
This is my 2011 Jamis Xenith Comp.... No crazy mods, just some basic stuff.
Swapped the Compact crankset 50/34 for a 52/38.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Jun 29, 2014)

How do you like the Race? Is that direct mount brake a hassle at all? you have had it a few months, so if it has bugged you in anyway...let me know! considering one!


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

JasonScottCarter said:


> How do you like the Race? Is that direct mount brake a hassle at all? you have had it a few months, so if it has bugged you in anyway...let me know! considering one!


No problems at all Jason, I am loving it very much done about 900km on it including solo century so all in all very happy and can highly recommend this bike 

The brakes have not been a problem the only thing with the rear brake is when riding really wet weather I have found you need to ensure you really clean it out well as it can end up with a fair bit of sand / dirt particles however I have found they function really well even in wet conditions on steep descents.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Jun 29, 2014)

Good to hear! Thanks!


----------



## LowRG (Jul 29, 2014)

My 09 Sputnik, resting with my fractured ankle. Got some new bits on the way.


----------



## WITHND (Feb 11, 2014)

Upgraded from 2014 Xenith Race now riidng the 2014 Xenith Pro ...


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

*In the build soon....*

I very recently picked up this almost new condition 2012 Xenith Elite frameset for a nice price, so I reckon I'll build it up with Ultegra 6800, Zipp cockpit and whack the Fulcrum Racing Zeros on it and see how it rolls. I may start a thread once the build gets underway.



cheers


----------

